# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  चक्*कर आना और डायबिटीज में हो सकता है सम्*बन्*ध!!! सावधान

## Apurv Sharma

यह तो आप जानते ही है की डायबिटीज ऐसी बीमारी है जो एक बार होने पर जीवनभर साथ रहती है। ब्*लड में ग्*लूकोज के स्*तर बढ़ने से यह बीमारी होती है। डायबिटीज वह मेडिकल स्थिति है जिसमें पेनक्रियाज की इन्सुलिन पैदा करने की क्षमता पर नकारात्*मक असर पड़ता है। यह वह हार्मोन होता है, जो रक्*त में ग्*लूकोज के स्*तर को नियंत्रित रखता है। इन्सुलिन की पर्याप्*त मात्रा न होने पर, डायबिटीज काफी तेजी से बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज का असर आंखों पर भी होता है और यह आंखों की रक्*त कोशिकाओं पर बेहद गहरा प्रभाव डालता है। इसकी वजह से नजर तो धुंधली होती ही है साथ ही चक्*कर भी आने लगते हैं।  जब रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा बढ़ती है, तो व्*यक्ति को कई लक्षण नजर आते हैं। चक्*कर आना भी इनमें से एक है। इसके अलावा अधिक प्*यास लगना, भूख बढ़ जाना, थकान और सुस्*ती का अहसास भी होता रहता है। साथ ही रक्*त में शर्करा की अधिक मात्रा का असर दिल की कार्यक्षमता पर भी पड़ता है। दिल के आसपास इससे क्*लॉट जमा हो जाते हैं, जिससे उसे पर्याप्*त मात्रा में ऑक्*सीजन नहीं मिलती और जिसकी वजह से भी चक्*कर आने लगते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*चक्*कर का आना और रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा में संबंद्ध :-*चक्*कर दोनों पर*िस्थिति के लोगों को आते हैं। कई बार रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा का अधिक या कम हो जाना आपको कई तरह की परेशानियां दे सकता है। अगर आप काफी देर तक बैठने के बाद खड़े हों तो आपको इस परिस्थिति का सामना करना पड़ता है। 
इन्सुलिन वह हार्मोन है जो रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करता है। यह कोशिकाओं से ग्*लूकोज अवशोषित करने का काम करता है। अगर आपको डायबिटीज है, तो इस स्थिति में आपकी पेनक्रियाज ग्रंथि सही प्रकार से काम नहीं करती। इसकी वजह से रक्*त में ग्*लूकोज की मात्रा काफी बढ़ जाती है। मेडिकल भाषा में इस परिस्थिति को हायपरग्*लाईसीमिया (hyperglycaemia) कहा जाता है। यह बात भी ध्*यान देने योग्*य है कि डायबिटीज के मरीजों के रक्*त में हमेशा शुगर की उच्*च मात्रा नहीं होती। कई बार उनके रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा कम हो जाती है। इस परिस्थिति को हायपोग्*लाइसीमिया (hypoglycaemia) कहते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*चक्*कर से कैसे बचे :-*हम आपको बता रहे हैं कुछ ऐसे उपाय जिन्*हें अपनाकर आप चक्*कर से बच सकते हैं। डायबिटीज की मात्रा अधिक या कम होने पर चक्*कर आने लगते हैं। हम जानते हैं कि किसी भी बीमारी का इलाज करने से बेहतर है कि उसे होने ही न दिया जाए।अपने रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा की नियमित जांच करवायें। ऐसा करने से आप किसी भी गम्*भीर परिस्थिति के* लिए स्*वयं को पहले ही तैयार कर सकते हैं।व्*यायाम को अपनी रोजमर्रा की जिंदगी का हिस्*सा बनाइये। रोजाना महज 30 मिनट की तेज चाल भी आपके शरीर से अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी को बर्न करती है, जिससे आपका शुगर स्*तर सामान्*य रहता है। और ये वेसे भी स्वस्थ रहने का अच्छा साधन है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

चक्*कर आने को हल्*के में न लें। यह आपको संभल जाने का इशारा देता है। जब भी आपको चक्*कर आने का अहसास हो तो फौरन अपने डॉक्*टर से संपर्क करें

एक संतुलित और हाई-फाइबर डायट प्*लान अपनाइए। अपने आहार में सभी जरूरी पोषक तत्*व शामिल करें। फाइबर को अपने आहार का जरूरी हिस्*सा बनाइए। कम और अधिक खाना भी आपके शरीर के शुगर लेवल पर विपरीत प्रभाव डाल सकता है।दवायें समय से लें। और केवल डॉक्*टर द्वारा लिखित दवायें ही खायें। किसी दवाई का अधिक इस्*तेमाल कई बार आपके रक्*त से शुगर की मात्रा अचानक कम कर देता है।अधिक नमक, चीनी और कॉर्बोहाइड्रेट वाले भोजन का सेवन न करें। यहां तक कि एक कप कॉफी और एक कोला आपके शरीर में शर्करा की मात्रा को असामान्*य कर सकता है। तो ध्यान दे |||

----------

